# Will my gsd remember me after 4 months?



## rebeccak (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi everyone.
So I live abroad away from my family but come home during summer and xmas. We've got 5 dogs and I was told I can stay home this year.
I was delighted so I got a gsd puppy two days ago. Her name is Bayse, 10 weeks old and she's absolutely amazing.
She got along with all 5 dogs and my fam and is particularly attached to me. Each member of my family has their "own dog" in a way although they all got along w/ each other, Bayse is mine and she knows it 
Anyway today I found out that I was scheduled to go back on sept and that there had been a misunderstanding. I'm really upset and worried with how to proceed with Bayse now. We can't (and won't) send her back to her previous home because the owners were really negligent. She's adjusted extremely well and we all love her to bits. She's, however, very attached to me, (and I with her) and we're worried how she'll react when I leave. My sister and our 2 housekeepers would be her primary caretakers so she's in excellent hands and will be trained and exercised and loved. I'm worried that she'll forget me.

I'm torn between spending as much time with her as possible before I leave and letting her get used to my sis and be dependant on her because I won't be there. 
She sleeps in my room, followed me everywhere, I've been feeding her and taking her out and she gets very upset when I leave the room.

I'm frustrated at the unfortunate timing. Any suggestions on how I should proceed would be welcomed very much. Thank you!


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

She will not forget you. My husband is military and each time he came back from a 6 months deployment, our GSD would be so happy to see him! She would go nuts so we had to have him wait outside and I would bring her outside to see him for the first time.

Is taking her with you not an option?


----------



## rebeccak (Jul 30, 2014)

Lwilley said:


> She will not forget you. My husband is military and each time he came back from a 6 months deployment, our GSD would be so happy to see him! She would go nuts so we had to have him wait outside and I would bring her outside to see him for the first time.
> 
> Is taking her with you not an option?


Thanks for the reply. No I can't take her with me. I'm going to a whole other continent and the person I'm staying with is allergic to dogs. It's reassuring to know she won't forget me.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep bonding with her before you leave, and leave something behind of yours for her to have your scent. Either way I do not think she will forget you. Hopefully soon you two will be together forever. :thumbup:


----------



## rebeccak (Jul 30, 2014)

Loneforce said:


> Keep bonding with her before you leave, and leave something behind of yours for her to have your scent. Either way I do not think she will forget you. Hopefully soon you two will be together forever. :thumbup:


Thank you, she sleeps on my hoodie so hopefully it'll help. And you have a beautiful dog from your profile picture!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

rebeccak said:


> Thank you, she sleeps on my hoodie so hopefully it'll help. And you have a beautiful dog from your profile picture!


 Thank you. Jonas is a real camera ham. LOL I won't let him read this, because his head will get big  He already looks at himself in the mirror all the time.


----------



## rebeccak (Jul 30, 2014)

Loneforce said:


> Thank you. Jonas is a real camera ham. LOL I won't let him read this, because his head will get big  He already looks at himself in the mirror all the time.


Ooh smart and handsome, sounds like a great dog. My Bayse thinks she's seen another puppy when she looks at the mirror.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Even if it has been a year it will not forget you. I once read about this gsd whose owner passed away 7 years ago. From then till date, this dog sits by his grave, waiting for him to return. Something like the movie 'Red Dog', if you have watched it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

You must not have seen his video I keep seeing recently:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rp03AorAWLY


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a dog(non GSD) that I had to rehome. He loved kissing my son and nibbling his ears . Several years later I seen woman walking a dog down the street and I just knew it was him. I got out of the car and he was excited to see me, but the best part was when my son got out of the car and he nibbled his ears. Literally brought tears to my eyes, he remembered.


----------



## rebeccak (Jul 30, 2014)

Alice13 said:


> Even if it has been a year it will not forget you. I once read about this gsd whose owner passed away 7 years ago. From then till date, this dog sits by his grave, waiting for him to return. Something like the movie 'Red Dog', if you have watched it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's so encouraging. I haven't seen the movie but I'll remember that. Four months doesn't seem that long compared to seven years.


----------



## rebeccak (Jul 30, 2014)

jjk454ss said:


> You must not have seen his video I keep seeing recently:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rp03AorAWLY


HA! My expectations for her welcome-home bark is much higher now, thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## rebeccak (Jul 30, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I had a dog(non GSD) that I had to rehome. He loved kissing my son and nibbling his ears . Several years later I seen woman walking a dog down the street and I just knew it was him. I got out of the car and he was excited to see me, but the best part was when my son got out of the car and he nibbled his ears. Literally brought tears to my eyes, he remembered.


He remembered both of you? That literally gives me so much more confidence in Bayse. Thank you for sharing that beautiful story! It's encouraging to know dogs are faithful!


----------



## Dawg (Jun 21, 2014)

Dogs have extremely good scent/sound memory especially if it's the scent of their master.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Alice13 said:


> Even if it has been a year it will not forget you. I once read about this gsd whose owner passed away 7 years ago. From then till date, this dog sits by his grave, waiting for him to return. Something like the movie 'Red Dog', if you have watched it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



The movie is hachi and the dog
Is an Akita


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jwrobinett said:


> The movie is hachi and the dog
> Is an Akita


No that's another movie. This is an Australian film based on a true story

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

They don't forget.


----------

